# 18 week old English Springer Spaniel



## donnaharmer (Oct 2, 2010)

i was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice on a couple of issues we are experiencing with our puppy.
we have had her for about 6 weeks now and during the day she is happy to go out in the garden for toilets. however at night time, even if we leave the back door open she will wee and poo in the house!!!! we leave the outside light on for her but she still goes in the house.

the other problem is peeing when anyone comes round, she gets excited and pees everywhere. 

anyhelp would be greatly appreciated, we are at the end of our tether with her and considering rehoming her.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

donnaharmer said:


> i was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice on a couple of issues we are experiencing with our puppy.
> we have had her for about 6 weeks now and during the day she is happy to go out in the garden for toilets. however at night time, even if we leave the back door open she will wee and poo in the house!!!! we leave the outside light on for her but she still goes in the house.
> 
> the other problem is peeing when anyone comes round, she gets excited and pees everywhere.
> ...


Erm! 16 weeks is still a baby - that said she will not befar off being able to contoll herself through the night! Are you taking her out last thing? and how early are you taking her out in the morning? Maybe she is afraid to go out in the night on her own! I am a little miffed that you are considering rehoming her for this what to many is a completely normal problem! T'is a lame excuse and do hope that you will work with her just a little while longer!

DT


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

To toilet train, do you physically take her out and teach her that outside is where she should go, or are you just leaving the door open and relying on her to teach herself?

If you leave a door open, to a dog there is no distinction between inside and out.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Bless her of course she will pee and poo in the house because she's a baby and doesn't understand. Peeing with excitement when she meets someone new is also normal puppy behaviour and she will grow out of it.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You need to start again from the beginning. Take her out every 40 minutes, after play, after waking up, before she falls asleep, first thing in the morning, last thing at night and after feeding. You may also need to get up during the night several times to take her outside as she is unlikely to go on her own. Can I ask why you leave the back door open during the night? Don't you worry about burglars? 

You say you've had her for 6 weeks, so you got her when she was 12 weeks old. Do you know what her previous owners/breeder did with her? Did they toilet train her to go on paper, pads etc? Also, never shout or punish her for toileting in the house either, it will just make her anxious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

donnaharmer said:


> we are at the end of our tether with her and considering rehoming her.


Why have a pup in the first place? Sorry if that sounds harsh, but if you cannot deal with the everyday puppy things like toilet training then you should not have a pup in the first place!

I am with DT on this, I too am a little miffed that you are considering this, and as DT said also, is a lame excuse.

Moose is 11 weeks old on Saturday. I take him out between 5am and 6am, then every 30 mins, if he falls asleep as soon as he wakes up he goes out. I take him out after feeding (30-40 mins) and last thing at night around 12am-1am. I am a little lucky with Moose as he holds in from say 1am until no later than 7am. And for that I am very proud.

It is hard work yes, but you have to give the pup a chance. It is like having a baby, you need to teach her whats what. Especially toilet training. It is not something that happens over night. It takes time. 

Please please do not rehome her for that reason.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I echo what everyone else says you physically have to take them out and teach them. When the start to go use a name for it in a happy voice. When finished praise and food treats to reinforce thats the right place. Also take her out in the night even if you have to set an alarm. Or better still sleep downstairs for a couple of weeks if she doesnt sleep in your room. Take her out everytime she wakes or stirs. As for the excited weeing with visitors if they do the usual high pitched greetings fussing and stroking thats going to excite her. Just tell them to ignore her completely when they arrive for 5 or 10mins and then give calm attention then. Dogs are what you make them. The more you put in the more you get out!!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah please please bear with her, she's still extremely young and loo training takes a while and some patience. Just keep trying to reinforce that the right place for toileting is outdoors and give her lots of fuss when she does things right. Pay no attetion to indoor poops just clear them up without making a fuss and really heap the praise on the outdoor ones. They will have mishaps for a while it's only natural - I know it can be frustrating but it will be well worth it. Mine did excitement wee-ing for about a year but it can he minimised if visitors just ignore the pup - unfortunately I had some friends who insisted on fussing him up. It wasn't Alf's fault it was theirs for going against what I asked them to do. In the end I said that if they weren't prepared to ignore him for the first 10 mins or so then I would just shut him in another room before they arrived because they were actually putting his training back.

ESS are really rewarding dogs, very faithful and clever. If you keep her I'm positive you won't regreat it.

Best of luck with your pup I bet she's gorgeous.


----------



## donnaharmer (Oct 2, 2010)

she was trained after a couple of weeks of us having her, she was fine at night time also. its only the last week or so that she has reverted. i do not want to re home her and i resent all the comments that we are not doing enough with her, because we are, she has training sessions evey day, mile long walks every day and lots of praise when she is good.
she has taken to peein on beds as well so we have had to shut all bedroom doors.
and it is not myself who is keen to rehome her but my husband.
i think i will try letting her out every 40 minutes as suggested.
thankyou for the advice, not for the insults


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

donnaharmer said:


> she was trained after a couple of weeks of us having her, she was fine at night time also. its only the last week or so that she has reverted. i do not want to re home her and i resent all the comments that we are not doing enough with her, because we are, she has training sessions evey day, mile long walks every day and lots of praise when she is good.
> she has taken to peein on beds as well so we have had to shut all bedroom doors.
> and it is not myself who is keen to rehome her but my husband.
> i think i will try letting her out every 40 minutes as suggested.
> thankyou for the advice, not for the insults


Donna
I do not think that people are being insulting, you have to remember the forum is heavily supported by animal lovers, many of them help with rescue and see pups/dogs brought in for the most unbelievable reasons!

Saying that you were considering rehoming because of what is normal behavior would not go down well!

You say the house training went well at first, this often does happen and the pup seems to go backwards, maybe you have relaxed your attentions in the training direction!

If you are prepared to work with it you will get nothing but help and support from the members, but cannot blame us for speaking our minds!

Good luck - and all the best! welcome by the way!
DT


----------



## mark_sheffield (Sep 22, 2010)

Are you using a crate? If not I advise you get one because that helps massive with housetraining, and also prevent dog chewing stuff in your house.

And as someone else said - go out with your dog, stand out in the rain if you have to! When dog does something outside give her some treats (instantly), and click if you have a clicker. It is no good just opening the door and expecting her to know where to go.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldnt drastically change anything at this stage, ime not saying dont get a crate (for all ime not a great fan of them) but thats not the reason, i think like many owners we get impatient also we get complacent when toilet trining is nearly established, so take a few steps backwards or a few weeks backwards and treat him/her as you would have done then constantly taking out and making sure she does it and then loads of INSTANT praise. 

Are you sure its excitment when people come and she/he wee's? springers can have a nervous side to them and the running around not knowing what to do can sometimes be read as excitement when very commonly can be that they are a little nervous of the situation,new people or as understandable when theres a pup there too much focused attention on them.


----------

